# Cruise Control Switch



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

wjhgolf4 said:


> ...and tried to dial the "wheel" several times. Then, it will "grab" and work until I turn the ignition off.


If turning the wheel back and forth seems to make the cruise control switch work, that sounds like the clock spring behind the wheel may be the problem.

The clock spring is a set of fan folded flex print conductors which connect the signals between the steering wheel and the rest of the car while allowing the wheel to turn. It is similar in function to slip rings.

Based on your description, I would suspect the clock spring rather than the switch. 

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## wjhgolf4 (Jul 20, 2019)

I did not mean the steering "wheel". I meant the little dial that sets the cruise that you push forward and backward.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

wjhgolf4 said:


> I did not mean the steering "wheel". I meant the little dial that sets the cruise that you push forward and backward.


Yes but the wiring passes through the clock spring. It’s unlikely to have a bad switch.


----------



## wjhgolf4 (Jul 20, 2019)

So, how do you replace the clock spring?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Remove the steering wheel and there will be 3 screws holding it on to the column.


----------



## wjhgolf4 (Jul 20, 2019)

Since nothing else has failed that is controlled by the clock spring, that doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## wjhgolf4 (Jul 20, 2019)

I appreciate your input, however, the cruise on/off toggle button works because the white indicator icon comes on. It is just that the forward and backward knurled "wheel" won't set the cruise.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

This is based off memory but here goes.

Disconnect battery and wait about 15 minutes.

Turn steering wheel 180 so it’s upside down.

There are two slots in the back, use something small like an Allen wrench to pop off the air bag. 

Disconnect both air bag connectors and put to the side.

Unplug the black clock spring connector on bottom left.

Remove center bolt that holds the steering wheel on. (T50 I think?)

Disconnect top shroud and leave loose. It will just pull up. 

Remove 3 screws holding bottom shroud. 2 on front and one on bottom. (7mmi think or maybe 8mm)

Remove 2 connections on top of clock spring. 

Remove clock spring

Remove traction control and power steering module from clock spring

Install module onto new clock spring and reverse steps to reinstall.


----------



## wjhgolf4 (Jul 20, 2019)

So, even with my latest replies, you still don't think it's the switch?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

wjhgolf4 said:


> I appreciate your input, however, the cruise on/off toggle button works because the white indicator icon comes on. It is just that the forward and backward knurled "wheel" won't set the cruise.


I’ve seen some cars stop working because of a faulty brake pedal switch. If it’s not the clock spring I would look into the brake switch.


----------



## wjhgolf4 (Jul 20, 2019)

Why not the CC switch?


----------



## wjhgolf4 (Jul 20, 2019)

Going to pull up on the brake pedal with my toe and try to set the CC. If it sets then, I think it is the brake pedal switch that is stuck ever so slightly telling the CC to stay disengaged. Is it any different with manual vs auto? Mine is a manual.


----------



## radio_davio (Dec 28, 2018)

wjhgolf4 said:


> I believe I need a new switch (#13352975). For quite awhile, my switch won't turn on the cruise control until after I have driven for a few miles and I have repeatedly turned the cruise on and off and tried to dial the "wheel" several times. Then, it will "grab" and work until I turn the ignition off. Then, sometimes it will work for the rest of the day - or not. Today, it finally gave up, so I think the switch needs replacing - hopefully, that's all I need. But, how do you remove the old switch - just pry it off? I assume that there must be a connector that will need to be unplugged and then plugged into the replacement switch - correct? Thanks!


----------



## radio_davio (Dec 28, 2018)

I have similar trouble. What I do is simple and it only costs ten cents. When my cruise control is working, I jam a dime underneath the the on/off rocker switch to keep it from turning off. It works for a few months until I accidentally knock the dime off the switch. I keep meaning to just cut a dime in half to keep it low profile and it won't get knocked off. I wonder if cutting a dime in half is illegal, though.

Good luck.


----------



## billy_j844 (Oct 30, 2016)

wjhgolf4 said:


> I believe I need a new switch (#13352975). For quite awhile, my switch won't turn on the cruise control until after I have driven for a few miles and I have repeatedly turned the cruise on and off and tried to dial the "wheel" several times. Then, it will "grab" and work until I turn the ignition off. Then, sometimes it will work for the rest of the day - or not. Today, it finally gave up, so I think the switch needs replacing - hopefully, that's all I need. But, how do you remove the old switch - just pry it off? I assume that there must be a connector that will need to be unplugged and then plugged into the replacement switch - correct? Thanks!


I have both a '13 and a '14 Cruze. Both have cruise control. But what is the "wheel" you keep referring to?


----------



## wjhgolf4 (Jul 20, 2019)

Just the small thing you push - forward or back - to set the CC.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

billy_j844 said:


> I have both a '13 and a '14 Cruze. Both have cruise control. But what is the "wheel" you keep referring to?


It’s not really a wheel but just shaped like it. It’s the accelerate/decelerate button


----------



## wjhgolf4 (Jul 20, 2019)

???


----------

